# The Bass Grimoire



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a copy of this book? Is it worth it?

I periodically feel like I hit walls with my bass playing. My theory is not the best. Are there any other good music theory books you'd recommend along with/over it (preferably bass related)?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 20, 2010)

Creative guitar 1 and 2 are both great for technique, and both are quite applicable to the bass. Just cut out the top two strings from the exercises and you'll be sounding like les claypool or someshit in no time.

If you're looking more for something theory oriented, I'd check out the jazz theory book by mark levine. It's really applicable to anything, honestly.


----------

